# Virgin Channel 108 Missing from Tivo Channel List



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

How do we report missing channels for our UK tivo's?

Just noticed virgin channel 108 (BBCHD) is not showing up.

The reason I want this channel is so I can take advantage of the V+ dual output, and switch my tv to hdmi input when tivo switches channel to 108 and records the SD signal from scart.

I just tried a repeat of guided setup, but no luck.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Have you gone into 'Channels I Receive' to select it?

What post code are you using and have you selected Digital Cable?


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

channel 108 does not appear in 'channels you receive'

my post code is sk7

i have tried all combinations within digital cable, but 108 is always absent


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well yeah. Kinda obvious why really, I would have thought


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Well yeah. Kinda obvious why really, I would have thought


Is this not a valid reason then:

"The reason I want this channel is so I can take advantage of the V+ dual output, and switch my tv to hdmi input when tivo switches channel to 108 and records the SD signal from scart."

The main reason I want this is for world cup viewing - the only time when I need to watch TV live.

For this sake of consistency if nothing else, 108 should be included in the tivo line up, as the other 11 HD cahnnels do appear in the tivo listings along with their SD counterparts..


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

OK - found a problem - but it will not fix until Tuesday


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

many thanks!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

jarob10 said:


> Is this not a valid reason then:
> 
> "The reason I want this channel is so I can take advantage of the V+ dual output, and switch my tv to hdmi input when tivo switches channel to 108 and records the SD signal from scart."
> 
> The main reason I want this is for world cup viewing - the only time when I need to watch TV live.


Yeah, sorry. I suppose it is. I know you can record two/watch one with V+.

The only 'dual output' I know from the V+ (or TVDrive as was) is the one for recording to DVD, which is SCART.

I assume this is a newer feature on the HD version.



> For this sake of consistency if nothing else, 108 should be included in the tivo line up, as the other 11 HD cahnnels do appear in the tivo listings along with their SD counterparts..


Do they? Okay. Didn't realise. In my defence, I don't have HD


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

OK now?


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

perfect, thanks again!


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

Hello ozsat,

I have a similar couple of problems with a missing Virgin channel, which is not shown under the 'Channels Your Receive' listing.

Virgin Media +1, should be on channel 35 (Freeview) 

I'm in postcode BS32.

Additionally, if your interested (after a recent STB re-scan today) the following channels are reported in the 'Channels Your Receive' listing but are not listed in the Freeview available channels on the STB,

87 The Community Channel
100 Teletext
303 BBC Interactive
306 Channel Zero
309 TOPUP ANytime

Additionally when viewing the 'Channels Your Receive' listing the following channels do not contain a the correct name as reported in the Freeview available channels on the STB,

32 Big Deal (reported in TiVo as Gems1FV)
101 Ttext Holidays (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
102 Rabbit (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
103 TeletextCasino (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
104 1-2-1 Dating (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
105 BBC Red Button (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
106 Directgov (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
107 Gay Rabbit (reported in TiVo as Teletext)
301 301 (reported in TiVo as BBC Interactive Channel)

I have a Basic (A) service package, as the only selected option, what would be nice if possible to remove any analogue channels (aer) in the 'Channels Your Receive' list. I'm not sure if thats possible now the region is all digital?

Could you take a look please?


----------



## JudyB (Jan 25, 2006)

stevencarpenter said:


> Hello ozsat,
> 
> I have a similar couple of problems with a missing Virgin channel, which is not shown under the 'Channels Your Receive' listing.
> 
> Virgin Media +1, should be on channel 35 (Freeview)


I can't remember when it stopped broadcasting, but "Virgin1+1" is no longer on *Freeview*. When I tune to channel 35 I get a message from Virgin saying this.

However, reading your message, it looks like you have a Virgin package so the presence (or absence) of Virgin1+1 on Freeview may be irrelevant. We have Sky and I know that Virgin1+1 is still on there...

Which service are you trying to watch Virgin1+1 on?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

JudyB said:


> However, reading your message, it looks like you have a Virgin package ...


No it doesn't. That's Freeview. VM's channel line-up is, like Sky, three digits starting at 101.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

There is no channel on 35 anymore it closed

The fact that you do not receive channels does not mean they should not be available on TiVo. The channels you list should be receivable but not perhaps in your location. This is what 'Channels I Receive' is for - you remove those you are unable to get.

Channel 301 is a 'BBCi' channel - irrespective of what the Freeview box labels it as.

Channels 100-107 are not programme channels for recording. They are all operated by Teletext so a generic holder is placed on TiVo.

Somebody will look at 32



stevencarpenter said:


> Hello ozsat,
> 
> I have a similar couple of problems with a missing Virgin channel, which is not shown under the 'Channels Your Receive' listing.
> 
> ...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Might be worth running a check for new channels on your Freeview box - sometimes the labels and lists get out of date.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

32 as reported by 'stevencarpenter' is incorrect just did a new install on my Freeview box to check:

32 Big Deal (reported in TiVo as Gems1FV)


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Forget the labels on Freeview - what is the actually programming?


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Its not a label its a screen saying: 

Big Deal

Tune in at 10PM


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Fred Smith said:


> Its not a label its a screen saying:
> 
> Big Deal
> 
> Tune in at 10PM


But if you tuned in at 10pm - you would see its not Big Deal anymore.

Until a service resumes on it - it is unlikely to be renamed.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Remind me not to bother anymore!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

That's a bit (actually, a lot) harsh!


----------

